# What are the reasons for a Daemon Codex?



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

I've only recently(ish) returned from a break from 40k and may have missed something. My question is what was the reasoning for a separate 40k Daemon codex?


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't know myself I was really annoyed when I found out because I liked the Bloodthirster maybe there are gonna be some knew daemons or some special charater Daemons but there were loads in the old codex maybe they just wanted the chaos codex to be smaller.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Demons used to be a separate list waaay back when (well before my time).

I think GW had some nice looking models and a few ideas of how to make the list and just ran with it.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Your probably right wonder if there might be a Daemon Special character 
that would be cool lol


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I think its a pointless addition that could of been included in the Chaos Codex.

A way to drag a further £12 off gamers and sell more daemon models... Good move from a business perspective but i'm not convinced the game and 40k universe needs it.

Squats. We demand squats. Who cares if the models look crap? They have big fuck off shooty guns and beards.


----------



## iandanger (Dec 11, 2007)

My friends and I think its because the Chaos Army was too versatile, with almost equal tech to space marines plus a HUGE collection of daemons and daemonic powers, so in order to even things out, they gimped some of the daemon details out of the Chaos Codex and decided to run with an all daemon one. I don't like it personally, I think they should have done it more like chapters, that way there would still be a way to field a bloodthirster as an HQ for a Khorne army.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> I think its a pointless addition that could of been included in the Chaos Codex.
> 
> A way to drag a further £12 off gamers and sell more daemon models... Good move from a business perspective but i'm not convinced the game and 40k universe needs it.
> 
> Squats. We demand squats. Who cares if the models look crap? They have big fuck off shooty guns and beards.


Yep.. thats all it is.. just another attempt to weasle money out of us. Its like he look.. you've spent all this time getting used to playing these models with this army.. now you have to pay twice as much to play it that way again! Now buy your Chaos Codex and the Daemons Codex and quit complaining :ireful2: UGHHH I hate GW so much...:ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, god, games workshop are bastards. theyre going to release a completely new book with loads of awesome background for what is, lets face it, and underdeveloped part of the universe. whats more, those arseholes are going to release some awesome new models to go with it. and you know what? theyre not forcing you to buy it. i hate that shit.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

One thing I can think of is the ability to field pure Daemon armies, but whilst I like much of the new Chaos Codex I don't see much justification for the split.



Jezlad said:


> Squats. We demand squats. Who cares if the models look crap? They have big fuck off shooty guns and beards.


I'd very much like to see Squats return. Some Warpstorm has recently lifted that had kept a bunch of planets inhabited by Squats from interacting with the rest of the Galaxy, or something...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

the change of focus to both traitor and renegade CSM meant that a focused book was required. Its 8 pages bigger than a normal codex and thats JUST for CSM. The Daemon book will be a similar size and the list and background clearly warrants its own book.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I just with the new daemon sculpts looked better. The new daemonettes are kind of lame looking. Not ugly or anything...list kind of...static looking.

I'd love to see squats make a comeback.

If people hate GW SO MUCH...then why play their games? I mean, there ARE other games and game companies out there: Privateer Press, Rackham make awesome figs and decent systems.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> the change of focus to both traitor and renegade CSM meant that a focused book was required. Its 8 pages bigger than a normal codex and thats JUST for CSM. The Daemon book will be a similar size and the list and background clearly warrants its own book.


Over a totally forgotten and disregarded race like Squats?

Daemons had their place last year - in Chaos armies. Squats didn't. I'm not saying they shouldn't release them, if it were my company I'd choose Daemons over Squats. All i'm saying is Squats would be chosen over Daemons by the vast majority of players. 

Everyone loves a fat bearded wanker - look at Santa.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that all the Squats are dead, eaten by Hive Fleet Leviathan.

anyway, jervis has said theyd never, ever do squats, so.. let the dream go.


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree with iandanger and with Jezlad greedy GW wants the mulah and the chaos marines had too mant options.


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

There has been crying for the lost Squats since 2nd ed, when there was no fluff to chronicle their demise. 2 editions later and you're still pining?


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Maybe there will be a kind of renegade guard list included in the new book? The fluff doesnt really make much sense for an army of deamons without chaos marines or soldiers at all. i mean where did they come from? Who summoned them? and theres my rant of the day.


----------



## Sinizter (Dec 10, 2007)

From what I've heard the reason for the split in the codex is they are now two seperate armies. Thus you will not be able to combine the Demons from the new Codex with the new CSM codex.
Unless perhaps it's in a allies sort of fashion like Grey Knights.

However as far as I know GW hasn't released a codex containing multiple armies.

Heck you about need 3-4 codex's just to be able to play space marines in all their forms, with allies, etc.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

FrozenOrb said:


> One thing I can think of is the ability to field pure Daemon armies


This is the reason US GW Direct Services Gave me when I asked, 'What the (*&^ do you mean I can't use nurglings anymore?" I agree though it is another way for them to suck a dollar out of me.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Greyskullscrusade said:


> Maybe there will be a kind of renegade guard list included in the new book? The fluff doesnt really make much sense for an army of deamons without chaos marines or soldiers at all. i mean where did they come from? Who summoned them? and theres my rant of the day.


there will be no kind of renegade guard list in the new book. it is called Codex Daemons, not Codex Daemons and Renegade Guard.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

They come from deep within the Eye of Profit. Led by Daemon Prince CEO Mark Wells.





- I'm actually pretty excited by this. The game does need more playable codexes, and as Torealis says they will look awesome. I'm not for or against them, I just feel there were other options to expand the game.


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

torealis said:


> I'm pretty sure that all the Squats are dead, eaten by Hive Fleet Leviathan.
> 
> anyway, jervis has said theyd never, ever do squats, so.. let the dream go.


I know you're wrong. Squats are technically abhumans and as such there are a handful of colonies in human space under the administration of the Imperial Gurad. Or that's what the fluff I saw said.

I don't care if they ever release a new Squat List, just give me the option to take them as an elite choice (or a war-tricycle fast attack option) for Imperial Guard. An entery in White Dwarf would be good enough.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

torealis said:


> Yeah, god, games workshop are bastards. theyre going to release a completely new book with loads of awesome background for what is, lets face it, and underdeveloped part of the universe. whats more, those arseholes are going to release some awesome new models to go with it. and you know what? theyre not forcing you to buy it. i hate that shit.



>> Your no bein sarccy are you Tor? Also agree wi El. Why the fuck do people keep buying Gw models if all yer gonna do is bitch and complain about the price of shit? Its expensive, we all know this, but shut the fuck up wi the "its GW ripping people off" bollocks. Its getting a little fuckin tired now.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

*hugs firewolf*

i love you man.

and soporific, no squats. ever. ok? make models for them, use existing rules, thats cool, but GW never, ever will.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

firewolf said:


> Why the fuck do people keep buying Gw models if all yer gonna do is bitch and complain about the price of shit? Its expensive, we all know this, but shut the fuck up wi the "its GW ripping people off" bollocks. Its getting a little fuckin tired now.


One thing I disliked about my former regular 40k forum, TheWarp was their continual complaining of all things GW. They were, lol GW paints suck pros use Vallejo, the GW cases suck and are overpriced get these instead [insert link], they had a particular hatred for White Dwarf, only idiots visit the official GW forum, the Codex are overpriced, the minis are overpriced, and so on.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i really really dont want heresy to devolve to that level, i love this forum and dont want to have to quit the internets out of rage...


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

this thread is going round in gw hate circles. consider it locked.


----------

